# Enclomiphene Citrate and HCG protocol?



## namelessug (Oct 3, 2022)

A little back story and some info. For a little over a year life has been hell. I never felt motivated. My libido is non existent. Terrible sleep. All the symptoms of Low T. Earlier this year I went and got a quick blood panel done to see my test levels. It came back at 307 ng/dL. I thought maybe if I just dialed my diet in it would rise. 

Fast forward a little bit. And the symptoms don’t see to be improving no matter how on point my diet is. So I decide to talk to a Clinic and get full blood panel done. This time my test came even lower at 199 ng/dL. Free test being at a 6 pg/mL. After talking to the rep. I was placed on a protocol of 

25 mg Enclomiphene Citrate ED
1000 iU of HCG 2x a week for 6 weeks then 500 IU 2x a week for 10 weeks

Has anyone else heard of this protocol? And does it work to keep my levels up long term?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 3, 2022)

Is the clinic going to follow up with blood work after 10 weeks?
What were your LH and FSH levels?
Could this protocol possibly be a diagnostic test?

There are studies showing enclomiphene increases test levels. 





						Enclomiphene in Canada. Thoughts on Deus Pharmaceuticals Enclo?
					

I really wanted to run Torem for a pct but it looks exceedingly rare to find. Have heard some good things about enclomiphene and I've been looking at Deus Pharmaceutical's enclo. A lot of enclo gets sold as clomid but this one has janoshek testing vouching for it. Figured I'd ask before buying...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				



No doubt HCG will increase test levels.
I also question if this protocol would remain effective at increasing test after a year or more.


----------



## namelessug (Oct 3, 2022)

Clyde said:


> Is the clinic going to follow up with blood work after 10 weeks?
> What were your LH and FSH levels?
> Could this protocol possibly be a diagnostic test?
> 
> ...



So I’m supposed to get follow up blood work done at the 12 week mark. 

LH was 4.0
FSH was 1.3


----------



## Sojo499 (Oct 6, 2022)

namelessug said:


> A little back story and some info. For a little over a year life has been hell. I never felt motivated. My libido is non existent. Terrible sleep. All the symptoms of Low T. Earlier this year I went and got a quick blood panel done to see my test levels. It came back at 307 ng/dL. I thought maybe if I just dialed my diet in it would rise.
> 
> Fast forward a little bit. And the symptoms don’t see to be improving no matter how on point my diet is. So I decide to talk to a Clinic and get full blood panel done. This time my test came even lower at 199 ng/dL. Free test being at a 6 pg/mL. After talking to the rep. I was placed on a protocol of
> 
> ...


Where are you located?  Enclomiphene is no longer (legally) available in the U.S.   I recently ordered enclomiphene from Deus, but I have concerns about its authenticity.  Would love to know if anyone else got enclomiphene from Deus, or some other source, and how it effected them.  I’ve read that it can take two weeks to start showing effects.


----------



## BigT715 (Oct 6, 2022)

Sojo499 said:


> Where are you located?  Enclomiphene is no longer (legally) available in the U.S.   I recently ordered enclomiphene from Deus, but I have concerns about its authenticity.  Would love to know if anyone else got enclomiphene from Deus, or some other source, and how it effected them.  I’ve read that it can take two weeks to start showing effects.


Wait, what?  Clomid isn't available via prescription now?


----------



## Sojo499 (Oct 6, 2022)

BigT715 said:


> Wait, what?  Clomid isn't available via prescription now?


Clomid is still available by prescription.  I’m referring to enclomiphene.  Prior to the FDA denying approval, it went under the brand name Androxal.  It’s like clomid, but it doesn’t contain any estrogen agonists.


----------



## BigT715 (Oct 7, 2022)

How am I getting enclomiphene from my HRT clinic then?  
And not clomiphene.  These names are a bit equivocal lmfao


----------

